# [RISOLTO] Logo nvidia non compare all'avvio

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho notato che quando avvio KDM sul mio Desktop PC, il logo nvidia non compare più da un bel po' di tempo. Eppure uso gli nvidia-drivers e sembrerebbe funzionare tutto bene.

È strano perché sul mio notebook questo non succede, ovvero il logo si vede.

Da cosa potrebbe dipendere? Non ricordo di aver fatto modifiche da qualche parte.

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, 
> 
> ho notato che quando avvio KDM sul mio Desktop PC, il logo nvidia non compare più da un bel po' di tempo. Eppure uso gli nvidia-drivers e sembrerebbe funzionare tutto bene.
> 
> È strano perché sul mio notebook questo non succede, ovvero il logo si vede.
> ...

 

Credo che il logo possa essere forzato nello xorg.conf

```
Option "NoLogo" "1"
```

per rimuoverlo

prova

```
Option "NoLogo" "0"
```

 per aggiungerlo

EDIT:

dai un'occhiata anche a questo

http://linux.die.net/man/1/nvidia-xconfig

----------

## fbcyborg

Ti ringrazio per il chiarimento. Il punto è che in nessuno dei miei due PC, o meglio in nessuno dei due xorg.conf ho l'opzione "NoLogo" definita. Quindi per questo mi chiedevo se ci fosse qualcosa di strano.

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per il chiarimento. Il punto è che in nessuno dei miei due PC, o meglio in nessuno dei due xorg.conf ho l'opzione "NoLogo" definita. Quindi per questo mi chiedevo se ci fosse qualcosa di strano.

 

Magari (ma non ne sono certo visto che non ho nvidia ma l'avevo in passato) con gli ultimi driver nvidia hanno disabilitato il logo per default?

prova a forzarlo con xconfig

----------

## fbcyborg

Non credo, sul notebook e sul fisso ho la stessa versione dei driver e sul fisso, il logo, non lo vedo più già da tempo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho scoperto con molta rabbia (per motivi che sono legati ad altri fatti riguardanti il mio monitor) che era per colpa del mio dannato monitor se non vedevo il logo nvidia all'avvio.  :Sad:  In pratica è un monitor che ci mette una vita a proiettare il segnale che gli arriva dalla scheda, e quindi essendo che il logo nvidia rimane visualizzato per pochi attimi, non ce la faceva a visualizzarlo.

Infatti, cambiando monitor è comparso come di norma!

Beh, almeno s'è scoperto il motivo.

----------

